# الطائرة الشمسية بدون طيار



## مهندسة البناء (22 يناير 2006)

طائرة هيليوس الغريبة الشكل تكسر الرقم العالمي في التحليق تمكنت طائرة رائدة من حيث التصميم تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية وبدون طيار من كسر رقمها القياسي السابق في التحليق إلى ارتفاعات فائقة في الجو وحققت الطائرة الجديدة ارتفاعا بلغ أكثر من خمسة وثمانين ألف قدم، أو ما يعادل نحو 25500 مترا، وهو رقم قياسي عالمي، بعد خمس ساعات ونصف من اقلاعها من قاعدة باركينيج ساندز في هاواي وكان الاختبار السابق لهذه الطائرة التابعة لوكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا قد أوصلها إلى ارتفاع وصل إلى اثنين وعشرين ألفا وثمانمئة متر فوق المحيط الهادي وتستمد محركات الطائرة التي يطلق عليها اسم هيليوس الطاقة من اثنتين وستين ألف خلية ضوئية مثبتة على جناحيها ويعتبر الرقم الجديد انجازا مهما للتصميمات الخاصة بالطائرات التي تحلق بدون طيار، كما أنه ارتفاع يزيد بنحو ثلاثة أضعاف على أقصى ارتفاع تحلق فيه الطائرات التجارية

أما الرقم القياسي للطائرات التي تطير بدون طيار فيبلغ قرابة 24 ألف متر وقد بلغت تكلفة بناء الطائرة، التي اطلق عليها اسم هيليوس، خمسة عشر مليون دولار، وصممها خبراء من ناسا بالتعاون مع إحدى الشركات الأمريكية المختصة ويبلغ عرض جناحي الطائرة أربعة وسبعين مترا، وتولد الخلايا الضوئية المثبتة عليها أربعين كيلو واطاً من القدرة الكهربائية أي ما يكفي لإمداد خمسة منازل بالطاقة الكهربائية وصرح جون هيكس، مدير مشروع طائرة هيليوس، بأن تعديلات ستدخل على تصميم الطائرة كي تتمكن من التحليق لفترات طويلة تصل إلى عدة شهور وستصبح الطائرة بفضل التعديلات قادرة على اختزان فائض الطاقة الذي يولد أثناء ساعات النهار، واستخدامه لتسيير المحركات أثناء ساعات الليل ونظرا لأن الطائرة ليست مقيدة بمدار ثابت كالأقمار الصناعية، فإنه من السهل إنزالها إلى الأرض لإجراء أعمال الصيانة لها وتحديث المعدات التي تحملها، كما يمكنها البقاء في مكان واحد فوق سطح الأرض لفترات طويلة وقال هيكس إن تلك المميزات تؤهل الطائرة هيليوس لأن تصبح بمثابة قمر صناعي رخيص الثمن قادر على توفير الاتصالات والإرسال التلفزيوني الرقمي لأي بقعة في العالم ومن الممكن أيضا أن تستغل الطائرة في مراقبة مصايد الأسماك والغابات ونمو المحاصيل الزراعية، وتتبع ظواهر طبيعية مثل الأعاصير والعواصف والثورات البركانية وتتمتع هيليوس بميزة أخرى وهي عدم قدرة نظم الرادار على رصدها مما يؤهلها لمهام التجسس والاستطلاع العسكري.​


----------



## kmb (22 يناير 2006)

شكراً لمجهودك في جلب المعلومات 
الصورة واضحة والموضوع رائع :12: ​


----------



## جاسر (23 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير طائرة عجيبة 




































[bimg]http://trc.dfrc.nasa.gov/Gallery/Photo/Helios/Medium/ED03-0152-60.jpg[/bimg] 

صور أخرى http://www.studenten.net/customasp/axl/plane.asp?cat_id=12&ple_id=722&page=0

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (28 يناير 2006)

I want to edit that the this aircraft has many specific aims

1- To fly over volcano to get the necessary parameters instead of flying with convenient aircraft with pilot because this is a dangerous situation and to loose an aircraft is better than to loose a human 

2- To fly for long continuous time (several monthes) to get the entireparameters of the place where it fly 

3- The new conception of the solar aircraft is to test the Mars Planet due to the fact that this aircraft fly at very hight altitudes

Finally i hope that my simple words are interesting for you all


----------



## gasem333 (25 فبراير 2007)

السلأم عليكم .......... كيف اصنع متتبع للشمس فعال وقابل للصناعه في البيت 

ساعدوني .... وشكرا لكم


----------

